# window frame rebate



## jdeb (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,
Please excuse me if I use incorrect terms but as an ex-Brit I know some wood working terns are very different.
I am replacing the single glazing in my home with double pane insulated sealed units. The window frames are actually solid 2 x 6 with 1/2" wide x 1" deep rebates to accommodate the existing 3/16" glass and 1/2" wood bead. I want to use a 1" thick thermopane which with a 1/2" bead means increasing the rebate depth from 1" to at least 1 1/2". I have never used a router but it seems to me that this would be the perfect tool for the job (except maybe for a little hand chisel work in the corners)
Any advice would be appreciated - in particular, since I do not own a router can anyone suggest a small inexpensive portable router that would suit this job? I have about 50 panes/frames that I need to adapt.
Looking forward to hearing from you.
John


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I've recut the rabbits on a window to handle some thicker glass. One thing you have to be careful of is that you don't cut too deep and go through the muttons. If I can offer 2 cents worth of advise, this is not something a newbie wants to tackle with no experience and uncertain tools. You'll either want a router table or shaper to do this along with the proper cutters.

I also think you will want some training and experience first before attacking the real thing. See what classes you have locally to get some hands on under supervision. Also see if you can get some comparable old windows to practice on. Maybe check with some remodelers etc for something they're tearing out. Better to figure it out before working on the real thing.

Good luck

Paul


----------



## jdeb (Oct 30, 2005)

Come on! No replies? I guess this must have been a paticularly dumb question - the only other scenario is that it was too difficult a problem for you guys? Think I might just Roto zip a 1/2" cut daround the frame and chisel out the extra 1"


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The router would be the perfect tool for this job. Pretty much any router 1-1/2 hp or better would be able to do what you want to do. Depending on the profile of the window, you could use a rabbetting bit set ($30- $50) and use the different bearing combinations to take a few light passes until you get your cut depth. 

If you don't have an edge to ride on, you could use a bit like http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P11-1304B and follow the sides of the existing rabbet until you get the depth you need.

If you don't think you want to invest in the router, you might be able to rent one and give it a try. Of course, with fifty windows, it would probably be cheaper in the long run to buy a light duty router, you'll find tons of uses for it later.


----------



## roger2491 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello jdeb,
I came across your post re window rebates from three years ago. I intend to make the same kind of repairs to my windows and would be keen to know how you got on. I have no previous experience with a router but have done lots of work in refurbishing sliding sash windows.
thanks
roger.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A router along with a bearing guided rebate bit and possibly a collet extension is the obvious way to go and not that difficult even for the beginner, with a little practice on some scrap, you can do it with the windows insitu.
Derek.


----------



## macpherson (Jan 20, 2010)

This thread is what i was looking for shame there's not a little more discussion. I intend to do this to a window in situ. It would be simple if it weren't for the surrounding brickwork getting in the way. The only way I can imagine this working is to work from inside the frame with straight edge fixed as a guide, then work the corners with a chisel where the adjacent sides of the frame come into contact with the baseplate of the router. (Difficult to explain these things in words) i.e. the router is at 90 deg to the wall??


----------



## Brains (Jul 4, 2013)

You need to get a 'Top bearing flush trim bit' and just run the router round the inside edges of the frame.


----------

